# Another Critter Photo



## flashbackpat (Jan 19, 2009)

This is a headshot of the newest member of our family. I love to take pictures of him, but this is one of my favorites so far. C&C welcome.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 21, 2009)

Have you also taken outdoor photos with him in daylight? So that the in-camera flash could be left inside the camera and you'd not get "red dog eye" effect? And what's he/she called? Is it a Golden Retriever/something else mix?


----------



## flashbackpat (Jan 21, 2009)

His name is Patty, (I know, strange for a boy).  His ancestory is unknown. But our best guess is golden retriever/collie or possibly, sheltie mix. I have taken photos of him outside.   The degree of sarcasm leads me to believe that using the in-camera flash is a sin.  No?


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 21, 2009)

flashbackpat said:


> His name is Patty, (I know, strange for a boy). His ancestory is unknown. But our best guess is golden retriever/collie or possibly, sheltie mix. I have taken photos of him outside. The degree of sarcasm leads me to believe that using the in-camera flash is a sin. No?


 
I don't think it was sarcasm, but yes, in-camera flash is a sin  It creates ugly, harsh, flat light and red-eye. Corinna was just trying to be helpful by offering a suggestion.

Getting an external flash and shooting it holding it in your hand, you get much better results:





or outside with natural light:


----------



## flashbackpat (Jan 21, 2009)

I didn't mean to be offensive. I honestly found the round-a-bout way of saying "you used the flash, and the red eye sucks" to be amusing.

Most of the time, I take pictures on the fly.  Candid shots of my dogs when the camera is handy.  I am gradually learning how to manage the settings on the camera hoping for a more professional photograph.  My timing and knowledge at this point doesn't cut it though.  So ... I use the flash, and auto settings most of the time, if I really want the shot.  

I like this shot because I know the dog.  I understand his behavior and his expression. I can see the wheels turning in this photo and 15 years from now when I look at it I'll remember it was snapped seconds before he pounced on my 3 pound chihuahua, overturning the coffee table and spilling my coffee.  I'll probably smile and remember the emotion of the moment, because more than likely the dog will no longer be with me.  That's what a photograph is to me.  It's a memory.


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 21, 2009)

Absolutely, everything you said  This is a For Fun Gallery, and that is what it is for  Beautiful dog and you will learn more and more. Photography is a fun and can be frustrating hobby when you look for perfection, but sometimes you can't beat those moments that touch your heart, those are the best!


----------



## Joe&Caroline (Jan 21, 2009)

I love boxers I have a female but she is very old and not to photogenic any more but I still love her .....and I love your pics as well!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 21, 2009)

flashbackpat said:


> The degree of sarcasm leads me to believe that using the in-camera flash is a sin. No?


 
Oh my, I only tried to make conversation :roll:

"Sarcasm" ...  pfff.

This thread had 0 replies and was on Page 3 of Just For Fun somewhere and I thought it nice to give it a reply... And all I did was ask. Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## scubabear6 (Jan 22, 2009)

What a adorable looking dog.


----------



## flashbackpat (Jan 22, 2009)

> I didn't mean to be offensive. I honestly found the round-a-bout way of saying "you used the flash, and the red eye sucks" to be amusing.


 
My sincere apologies. Apparently I am still not familiar with the nuances of internet conversation. "Sarcasm" was NOT the correct term to use.

I appreciate any and all comments, good or bad, as I am really just trying to learn.

I'll try and be more careful about my responses in the future. Please forgive me this one.


----------



## jmthompson (Jan 22, 2009)

I am new to the forums, also, and it is very true that what you type can definitely come across with a meaning different than what you had in mind! I often type something, preview, and think, "oh gosh, THAT isn't what I meant"! That is one problem with all of the internet/email communication nowadays! Especially when trying to decipher my teen's text messages!!!!! Now THERE is a challenge! There is an entire dictionary for that! :gah:

Anyway, hang in there, and the more you practice, the better you will get (both with the photography and the "forum speak")! Your dog is adorable, and so is the story that you later told to go with it. One suggestion I have, and like I said I am new here, so this is just my personal opinion, but I like the stories as much as the photo, so share the story when you post the photo. It not only adds interest, but I can just picture the mischief in your dog's red eyes!!! Otherwise, it was just a picture of a cute dog!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 22, 2009)

flashbackpat said:


> ...I'll remember it was snapped seconds before he pounced on my 3 pound chihuahua, overturning the coffee table and spilling my coffee. ...


 
By the way, I just want to add, who can blame your new pup for pouncing your chihuahua? It is just about the right size for a snack!



Joe&Caroline said:


> I love boxers I have a female but she is very old and not to photogenic any more but I still love her .....and I love your pics as well!!!


 
Thank you, I'm very proud of my boys, even though they can be such a mess!


----------



## flashbackpat (Jan 22, 2009)

> What a adorable looking dog.


 
Thank you !!  



> Anyway, hang in there, and the more you practice, the better you will get (both with the photography and the "forum speak")! Your dog is adorable, and so is the story that you later told to go with it. One suggestion I have, and like I said I am new here, so this is just my personal opinion, but I like the stories as much as the photo, so share the story when you post the photo. It not only adds interest, but I can just picture the mischief in your dog's red eyes!!! Otherwise, it was just a picture of a cute dog!


 
Thank you for the encouragement.  If I am ever brave enough to post another photo I will keep in mind about the story.


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 23, 2009)

LOL. of course you should post other pictures! That is how we all learn :hug::

My pictures were shredded initially.  Now they aren't shredded, but I still get constructive critiques.  But, because of that, I truely believe that is how I have improved so drastically in the time I have been shooting (1 yr).


----------



## flashbackpat (Jan 23, 2009)

This is the memory created the very first time Patty pounced on Cody, the chihuahua. A 15 1/2 year old senior resident of our k9 pack. This was taken the day Patty came home with me the first time and he hadn't been properly schooled in appropriate pack behavior. I knew there would be at least a little excitement, so I was sure to have the camera ready. It's hard to follow a furious, leaping, blind dog with a camera to get a decent photo. This was the best one I shot that day. It's been cropped & resized to emphasize Cody's gigantic teeth, so much of the resolution has been lost.






*No dogs were harmed in the taking of this photograph.*


----------



## ATXshots (Jan 23, 2009)

Cute baby! He looks golden retriever and maybe german shepherd! Those ears are definitely shepherd ears lol!


----------



## flashbackpat (Jan 23, 2009)

> Cute baby! He looks golden retriever and maybe german shepherd!


 
You might be right. We thought collie due to the refined snipey muzzle he had as a younger pup. The first photo shows how he is maturing. His muzzle is much broader now. Shepherd is definately a possibility.


----------

